# The raw onion, vit C, samento cure?



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

No, it is not a cure but my friend and I seem to be having some success with this method. The Vitamin C is taken in extremely large quantities of 10 to 20 grams per day. Serious bowel disorders were the result the first few days. Then everything settled down. The onion caused the same response. Samento seems very promising. http://www.positivehealth.com/permit/Artic...tion/vitc12.htm In fact, the list of problems Dr. Cathcart suggests may become exascerbated with "severe depletion of ascorbate" is considerable: immune disorders; rheumatoid arthritis; allergic reactions; chronic infections; scarlet fever; blood coagulation processes; heart and blood pressure conditions; stress-coping mechanisms of the adrenals; impaired wound healing of conditions such as bed sores, hernias; spinal disc degeneration; nervous system and even psychiatric disorders; cancers. http://www.nutramedix.com/sciencelib/sarti...%208182.DOC.pdf http://www.nutramedix.com/sciencelib/sarti..._bloodtests.pdf http://www.polymva.com/samento_info.html http://www.immunesupport.com/library/showarticle.cfm/ID/386/ http://www.immunesupport.com/library/showa...le.cfm/ID/3167/ http://www.naturaplus.com/community.cfm?ta...iewfaq&itemid=6 http://www.vitamincfoundation.org/tylenol.htm http://www.orthomed.com/cfids.htm article on chlorella from a medical doctor http://www.health-books.com/NaturalHealth/...nggevity_p3.htm


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2003)

Those are astronomically high doses of Vitamin C. Too much of anything can work against us as well.... in the case of Vitamin C, I've read that too much of it can actually perpetuate fungal infections. Consider also that ingesting vitamins does not guarantee that our bodies can assimilate them. It's possible that having IBS could prevent us from absorbing normal amounts of nutrients, which might in turn account for the array of malaises.I would personally use extreme caution when ingesting such abnormally high doses of any vitamin. Even as little as 1000mg in one shot causes severe diarrhea for me, let alone ingest it in "mega-grams".Evie


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

http://my.webmd.com/content/article/12/1668_50385


> quote:Taking any more than about 200 milligrams per day is likely a waste of money anyway, according to a landmark study by Mark Levine of the NIH. Levine's group found that the body's cells can't absorb more than about 100 milligrams per day, and the concentration of vitamin C in the blood begins to level off at a dose of 200 milligrams per day. The study appeared in the April 1996 issue of Proceedings of the National Academy of Sciences.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2003)

Thanks for that link, Susan. Good Info.Evie


----------

